
Chrome 69 arrives with revamped design, more powerful omnibox - sharjeelsayed
https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/04/chrome-69-arrives-with-revamped-design-more-powerful-omnibox-and-better-password-manager/
======
voidr
For users who don't like the new design:

[https://lifehacker.com/how-to-ditch-chromes-new-material-
des...](https://lifehacker.com/how-to-ditch-chromes-new-material-design-and-
get-the-ol-1784822156)

In my humble opinion, the new tabs look the worst out of all the major
browsers.

